# Best place to get Jerky online?



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking for anyone that has ordered Jerky online before and can recommend a place for me to get something interesting...only thing I can find around my area is your normal CVS/Grocery store stuff....

Thanks!


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

3w's.alienfreshjerky.com/

I've never ordered from their site but every time I passed through Baker I have grabbed a few bags. Yummmmmmy stuff there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, they seem to have some good stuff, I will have to give them a shot!

Open for more suggestions!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually make my own because I get to control the ingredients, taste, and it's way cheaper. I've never ordered jerky online so it'll be interesting to see the replies.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

The ONLY place that I go is Patsbeefjerky.com 

I get in my stocking every Christmas. I always eat a couple of pounds in a day or two. All 3 flavors are great!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Wrinkle!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

A Couple O' Jerks

Some great Jerky here!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> A Couple O' Jerks
> 
> Some great Jerky here!


Perfect! Nice 3oz sampler for $5.99 shipped....looks like I will start here.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

We should do a jerky and stogie pass.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LoL we have one! Just ordered a sampler as a start.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LoL we have one! Just ordered a sampler as a start.


Kewl! You shipped the sampler to my addy, right?

That gives me an idea... I can send out some Venison Jerky bombs!


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Kewl! You shipped the sampler to my addy, right?
> 
> That gives me an idea... I can send out some Venison Jerky bombs!


I haven't had venison jerky in like 2 years, please bomb staten island haha!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I haven't had venison jerky in like 2 years, please bomb staten island haha!


Hmmm...

Yummy. anda:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I haven't had venison jerky in like 2 years, please bomb staten island haha!


Mmmmmmm....

Venison Jerky that some friends made a few years ago was the best jerky I ever had.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Fortune500 said:


> We should do a jerky and stogie pass.


 I started one last month!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Patiently waiting for my jerky to arrive!!


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> A Couple O' Jerks
> 
> Some great Jerky here!


Dangit. They're out of the teriyaki jerky.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Jerky is an awesome snack... Thanks for the web posts...


----------

